# Load of new mice pic heavy



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres some pics of the new meece i got from the manchester show and from shiprat  lovely little mice.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

And more Queenie is the blue doe from ship i also got a buck but havn't had a photo shoot with him yet


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Love the last piccy of the PEW lovely long whiskers :love1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oooh, you've got some lovely mice there! I love the Fox's and Queenie's super!  :mrgreen:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the blue doe!!
Nice mice


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lovely xx


----------

